# Bad Breath



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Any products you use to help with bad breath? 

Whether it's licking in the general area or playing with nasty toys outside, the breath is stinky :yuck:

I'm not sure if age matters with certain products, but she is 20 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Is she loosing puppy teeth? That will make the breath stinky for a bit. There are breath sprays you can buy but they only work temporarily.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Riley's Mom said:


> Is she loosing puppy teeth? That will make the breath stinky for a bit. There are breath sprays you can buy but they only work temporarily.


She is losing her teeth. I never would have guessed that to be the root of why her breath has become stinky. Thank you! 

I will look at the pet store today.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

She's teething.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Yup, stinky teething breath. I gave Bailey carrots when he was teething. He loved gnawing on them and it improved his breath a bit. All of my dogs love raw carrots. If you put them in the freezer for about 5 minutes they seem to soothe teething pain.


----------

